# Gander Mountain Seminars,Team Cappelli/Stout



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

John Stout and Sammy Cappelli are doing 3 seminars at 3 different Gander Mountain stores. The First will Be Feb. 27th, from 1:30 to 3:00 at the Niles store, The second will be March 6th, from 1 to 3 at the Twinsburg store, The third will be at the Mentor store and the date and time will be announced in the near future. We will talk about walleye fishing the inland lakes at 2 of the seminars, from jig and vibe fishing as soon as ice off, to trolling leadcore line from early spring to the heat of the summer, to jig fishing and casting cranks in the weeds/flooded timber. John and I have fished the WRWA and other inland lake tournaments for around 10 years, the last 3 years we have finished in the top 3 in the points, we have some wins and alot of top 5 finishes. We are here to share information about what we learned from other fisherman over the last 10 years, we will have the equipment that we use with us so you can see how we do things. We will have a few door prizes for a couple lucky fisherman. Hope to see everyone there.

The lake Erie seminar will be at the Mentor store, it will be on trolling dipseys, jets, weights and most of all WIRE LINE. We will have alot of tackle there for you to see first hand. We will also have a small give away at this seminar.

Thanks, good fishing, Sammy Cappelli


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

March 20th at the Gander Mountain in Mentor from 1-3 will be the seminar on Lake Erie Trolling. We've had alot of questions about inland walleye lakes like(Mosquito,Berlin,Milton etc.)so like Sam mentioned at our two first seminars were going to start with ice off to late fall locations,gear,tactics just about everything except for exact GPS numbers. 
If you wouldn't mind please post a,hey i'll be there,gander asked maybe if we would give them a little idea for how mutch seating they need.Thanks everyone John Stout


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be there. Planning on hitting the show in Alliance also will either of you be there with JC?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll either be at the Niles or Twinsburg store. Looking forward to meeting John. Since I'm down by Pixburg you may have to 'splain stuff allot more to me....


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

still casting said:


> I'll be there. Planning on hitting the show in Alliance also will either of you be there with JC?


Ted, no we arnt doing any seminars with JC, he is doing the Alliance seminar on his own!! Glad to see you are going to make ours, we will have alot to share and maybe you will win something. Take care, sammy cappelli:


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

planning on being at the one in mentor


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin foward to meeting you guys.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

We will be at the Twinsburg store!!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Great to see alot of guys interested in our seminars, we already recieved alot of questions and ideas about what guys are interested in us talking about, we will cover as much as possible. thanks,sammy cappelli


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

These are two great fisherman with alot of knowledge to share. If you want to learn a thing or two about walleye fishing I wouldn't miss it.il b there


Look forward to seeing u guys

Bob honaker


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

EYEMISOR said:


> These are two great fisherman with alot of knowledge to share. If you want to learn a thing or two about walleye fishing I wouldn't miss it.il b there
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing u guys
> ...


Bob,(limit) great to hear from you, We were wondering if you were fishing this year!? Glad to see you can make it to the seminar, we just want to share what we learned from all the guys we have been fishing against the last 10 years. John Stout and I wanted to try and learn as much as we could so we could be one of the most versatile teams out there, if there was a weed bite or a shallow water jig bite we wanted to be able to have confidence as a team to compete, if it was a troll bite with leadcore on mosquito, pulling dipseys or wire on Erie we wanted to learn how to do it, we figured to be able to compete on any level we had to put the time in and become as versitile as possible. We just love to fish and we learned alot from fishing the WRWA and we want to give something back so we decided to do a couple seminars. Take care, sammy cappelli


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds interesting. Might have to check it out and the Twinsburg store is pretty close. Thanks guys


----------



## Nick116 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Sammy,
Going to try and make the seminar in Niles. Hopefully we can hookup and make that fishing date this year.
Nick


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Sounds interesting. Might have to check it out and the Twinsburg store is pretty close. Thanks guys


I hope you do, it's been awhile since we've seen you,should be very interesting indeed.You might want to pm hatchetman to see what store his coming to so that way we only have to talk really 
really slow at one seminar.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

A couple of our sponsors donated some product to give away at our seminars, we will try to give away a few things at each one. Hope to see everyone there. Sammy Cappelli


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

New stuff! I see that the Skeeter tourney is that day.  I couldnt fish the 13th as Linda planned but I think Im still in. Might just have to pick up a few things at GM after the show of-course!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

JohnStout said:


> I hope you do, it's been awhile since we've seen you,should be very interesting indeed.You might want to pm hatchetman to see what store his coming to so that way we only have to talk really
> really slow at one seminar.


No need to talk slow for me, just loud as I am losing my hearing. Some pictures might be helpful also


----------



## wkcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the Niles seminar. I've talked with you John a few times and the tips you've given me have been great. I was glad to hear I could get the chance to actually hear a whole seminar.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll come to the niles seminar. This cabin fever is killing me, fishing seminars must mean spring is almost here!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

hilltopjack said:


> I'll come to the niles seminar. This cabin fever is killing me, fishing seminars must mean spring is almost here!



Hilltopjack, I know what you mean about the cabin fever, can't wait till that first bite...should be a good year, when we have a good freeze the ice off bite is usually real good. Hope to see you at the seminar. sammy cappelli


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Add another seat for me at the Niles seminar. Really looking forward to this after the long winter. Thanks for having it. I'm making my wish list for a little shopping after the seminar too.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sam, I'll have to see what I have in going on next week, but I'll probably will be at the Niles seminar. Besides someone has to babysit Ted.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Toxic, I was hoping you would be there to keep an eye on Him, someone has to watch him and I will be busy. Good to hear from you. Sammy cappelli


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I plan on attending the Niles show.

I've got two more coming with me.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey i am planning on coming with my father. so add two seats please. excited to hear what you got. i will be attending the niles show.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep....it's offishal, me and George will be at that Niles store. Hopin to meet that stout fella, although i don't know his last name. Seem's odd though, why not call him chubby or fats insted of stout ? Never heard that nick name befor. Gonna leave Friday bout 1p and lay over at Canfield and git an erly start Sat., about 5a should get us there ok. See ya there....


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it's going to be a long hour and half....may have to explain things a few times!!! You know I got a 250hpdi on my boat and when "STOUT" is with me my boat is 5-6 mph slower...may have to get a 300 next time or put my bud on a diet!! What do you think EZ-Pete.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I think ur gettin on thin ice there HBAC....U make sure theres a supply of them dough nut things there and keep that stout fella away from em !!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that's funny!!! I don't care who you are you got to admit that's funny!!!!I laughed so hard I dislocated my stomach, going to have to get something to eat to rehabilitate.Well looks like weathers changing again,Pete it's going to take your buggy along time to get here,better start now.Seriously it's ugly up here even uglier when I show up,hope it clears ,don't know if anyone else is looking forward to this or there just being nice but I know we are.Ganders trying to make room,not because of the turn out,just because they saw the size of me.We'll see you all tomorrow,I apologize now for everyone having to listen to us but remember you volunteered yourself for it,we never forced anyone.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey guys, we will be at gander mountain as scheduled. If you have a favorite jigging reel that needs some fresh 6 LB test mono line you can bring it and I will have a bulk spool for you to spool your reel at no charge. Hope to see everyone there, drive safe..sammy cappelli


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

John and Sammy did a great job. The seminar was very informative and they were able to answer a lot of questions. They are doing a few more and I would recommend the beginner to experienced to attend. Glad the weather was able to hold off. Nice meeting a lot of the OGF members. Come on spring!
LindyRigger


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks gentlemen for putting this seminar on. It was nice to finally get to go to one of these close to home. I liked the local info even though I don't get to Milton, Berlin, or West Branch much anymore since moving to PA. I mainly fish closer to home on Shenango Lake. Shanango, I'd assume, is the same in some ways as they're both inland, man-made reservoirs. Well except that we don't seem to get many weeds. We do have the flats, channels, points, stumps, and thermocline to go with road and rail beds. Those and wipers to liven up those slow days.  Hopefully, I won't have summer classes this year and I'll actually get to fish more than a half dozen times. Thanks again for taking the time and providing all the info you did.

Barry


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Yes, good show guys!


----------



## Nick116 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks John and Sammy,
Good show.Always looking to pick up pointers whenever I can. Hope we can hook up this year Sam.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wish ya the best of luck this year! You guys make a good team.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys are great,thanks we really appreciate it! We had a blast,could have kept talking and talking so many things we wanted to share,you probably could tell my anxiousness by me stepping on my rods a dozen times.I just want to say again,thanks,and it's great to have such a good friend to fish with and friends that support you.At the end of the show we did spool a PINK pflueger reel for a certain OGF member.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks John and Sammy enjoyed the seminar. I fish the big lake up north so my time on the local lakes is limited but I know the next time I will use your techniques.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for your time huys it was great. learned alot and will look diffrently at how i fish the inland lakes. hope you guys do great this year and lookfoward to hearing from ya.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to the 45 + people who attended our seminar yesterday. We really enjoy talking to everyone and meeting some more guys from OGF. I will have the bulk spool of line donated by Hi-seas for the seminar this weekend, it is 6# test mono, so make sure to bring your favorite reel and get some free line. Good fishing, Sammy Cappelli


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Great seminar guys , learned a lot. Don't worry Sammy the secrets are still safe  Nice to meet John after hearing about you and reading your posts. And your really not a Fat guy. Good luck on the tournament trail this year. Hope to see ya at the weigh ins. Good Fishing, Ted.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

You guys are still coming to twinsburg Saturday at 1 right. I hear you guys do an awesome job and my dad and I can use all the tips we can get!!!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah were still coming to Twinsburg Gander Mnt. this Saturday at 1:00- whenever everyone wants to leave.Funny thing,I stopped by Twinsburg store last week and dropped off flyers,so yesterday I was working near there so I went in to say hi and I looked around and there were no flyers hanging,so I asked customer service if they had them and they said ,no no there posted right ......oh where'd they go again!!Apparently they keep dissapearing. So if anyones been in the store there's no postings but we will be there.It's going to be fun


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We are scheduled 1-3 today at twinsburgh, remember to bring your spinning reels if you need some 6# hi-seas mono , I will have a 8000 yard spool. Pete I will have your hat with me, hope to see everyone there, thank,sammy cappelli


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Sam and John that was a great seminar today and everyone we talked to thought so too. You guys had so much information and really explained it well. This is one of the best seminars I have ever been to because you guys gave out information that can really can be applied as soon as the ice is off and all through the summer. Thanks so much for the tips and the flicker shads! Good Luck this year!!!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

cranberrycrusher said:


> Sam and John that was a great seminar today and everyone we talked to thought so too. You guys had so much information and really explained it well. This is one of the best seminars I have ever been to because you guys gave out information that can really can be applied as soon as the ice is off and all through the summer. Thanks so much for the tips and the flicker shads! Good Luck this year!!!


Glad everyone enjoyed the seminar, it was nice to see so many new faces and it was nice to meet everyone. I want to thank Hi-Seas and AFW for the door prizes and for the great products. Also would like to thank Gander Mountain for having us at there stores. Hope to see everyone on the water soon....... good fishing, Sammy Cappelli


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Sam and John! You guys did a good job. Very informative. So much to try and cover in such a short time. I think I missed the part with the GPS coordinates. What were they? It was good to see you guys again.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Thanks Sam and John! You guys did a good job. Very informative. So much to try and cover in such a short time. I think I missed the part with the GPS coordinates. What were they? It was good to see you guys again.


Nice to see you too. Make sure to give us a call if you want to get out sometime. Guys don't forget your spinning reels for our next seminar I will have the spool of 6# mono from hi-seas with me. sammy cappelli


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sammy - any news on a date for the Mentor seminar??


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

jennis9 said:


> Sammy - any news on a date for the Mentor seminar??


The Mentor gander Mountain seminar is March 20th from 1 to 3. I will have the spool of 6# mono from Hi-Seas with me. Good Fishing soon,
SammyCappelli


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

We're sorry, we have to cancell the March 20th seminar at Mentor Gander Mountain due to work complications.I just got the notice that in April new lead paint restrictions on construction sites is being enforced and all owners of companys which do any work on houses pre 1978 need to take a certification course.It happens the only one scheduled is this weekend.I apologize,we would so much rather be talking fishing and we would just like to say thanks to everyone who came out the past weekends,we had a blast.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

For those that missed this one:


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Captain Van!!Now for those who read this and were looking for a excellent informational seminar this weekend on lake Erie walleye fishing well just go to Twinsburg,Gander Mountain this weekend March 20 at 2:30.Captain Van of fishers of men will be putting on a very informational seminar,he can answer all your questions. Captain Van it was a pleasure meeting you and steelhead Bob and it was nice just talking with you. Have a great show. Walleye in inland lakes should start spawning anyday now,water temp.is creeping towards 40 ,Im so excited LOL


----------

